# Ayuda pspice



## moony (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola! me gustaria saber si alguien me podria ayudar con una duda q no se ni donde buscarla pq por mas manuales que veo no pone nda.
Resulta que cuando simulas con transcient tienes q poner un print step y un final time y no se en que basarme pra poner eso o donde se saca y lo mismo cn los analisis en continua y en alterna en algunos pone de 0 al valor d la fuente de 0.005 en 0.005 ,otros en 0.1,otros pone el valor d la fuente incrementado en 0.5 y claro eso no tngo ni idea de donde se saca o que razonamiento tiene.Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria!!!
Saludos!!

pd:el programa que utilizo es el microsim eval 8


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 14, 2006)

Bueno yo tengo otra versión

La prueba de la que hablas es el analisis transitorio del sistema electronico que corresponde al analisis que corresponde desde que prendes la fuente de alimentacion hasta el tiempo que digas, en mi version pide hasta RUN TO TIME si mi sistema de estudio tiene una frec de 1kHz yo selecciono unos 10 periodos o sea 1mS.

En cuanto a los incrementos maximum step size es para darle mas resolucion a las graficas
o sea que se vean mas continuas, si escoges un valor grande de tiempo lo veras como lineas rectas, si reduces el tiempo por ejemplo 0.02mS y siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior da a 5 puntos por periodo y no se veria bien. si reduces a 0.002mS 50 puntos por periodo aumenta la calidad pero tarda mas en el analisis.

Suerte, espero que resuelva tu duda y si puedo ayudarte en algo mas, encantado.


----------

